

Want to move off FeedBurner?   - hippo33
http://www.launchbit.com/blog/want-to-move-off-feedburner

======
vhf
My first reaction when seeing this link here was "Yes, please !".

Now that I read it, I'll try it. Feedburner having been _dead_ for already a
few days, as mentionned here, did help.

[EDIT] Wait, what ? I want to sign up and it's talking about _email
subscribers_. I don't know what this is. I've been using feedburner all these
year to get analytics on my RSS feeds, not for email subscribers.

[EDIT²] Perhaps you could state clearly what's your app's purpose is ? Does it
do RSS analytics as feedburner ?

~~~
hippo33
FeedBurner does a number of different things from feed analytics to email
subscriptions. We decided just to tackle each piece at a time rather than
trying to do everything all at once.

------
Koldark
I think a better solution is a way to get server side stats for RSS feeds.

------
webwanderings
As far as I know, Feedburner is still delivering blog emails to the
subscribers. But alternative options are always good.

